# the Joker's Smoke Day



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

I started yesterday at 3:55pm with two 5.6 pound butts.  Put them on the lower rack with plans to put a half pan of beans on in the am.  I've only cooked 7.5 pounders before but just in case... Guru powered WSM ran flawlessly until 10:30 when I pulled the butts.  I did have to wrap the legs last night around 8:30 'cause the temps had dropped to 210º but that cleared things up.  Got up at 4:30 to check on things and everything was fine ~ Wrapped the legs again for good measure.  Butts were wavering between 193 and 194º for about an hour when I pulled them ~ Resting for a few hours in a Coleman Personal.  Ribs will be going on the RK at around noon with the beans a bit later.  Have a great Smoke Day everyone!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

Wrap the legs? HUH? :-k  :dunno: 
-edit ... D'oh... #-o  like knocking on the legs to get the ash to fall. Nevermind. LOL

Sure do look good though!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## cleglue (May 27, 2006)

Joker,

Is the finished butt submerged in something?  It looks good but the bottom looks like it is in something.


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2006)

=P~  =P~  =P~  =D> When are we eating buddy? I'm only 45 min away.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Joker,
> 
> Is the finished butt submerged in something?  It looks good but the bottom looks like it is in something.


It's laying on 2 layers of HD X-Wide foil ~ Took the pics just before I wrapped it up.



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> =P~  =P~  =P~  =D> When are we eating buddy? I'm only 45 min away.


Not sure ~ Just put two 1/2 pans of beans on. Oak smoke. They should take 1.5 to 2 hours.   Butts are still restin' ~ Will pull in about an hour. Will be takin a bunch of this over to Deb's sister to see if they want some of this for her son's HS graduation party in early July.   It's only a 30 minute drive..



 



Decided to do the ribs tomorrow and then a bunch of chicken thighs and corn on the cob Monday.


.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 27, 2006)

Looks good Bill! How come the beans weren't on the same time the butts were with the beans under the butts?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks good Bill! How come the beans weren't on the same time the butts were with the beans under the butts?


Well, that was the plan ~ Butts on the bottom rack and beans on the top, but after filling up the WSM with charcoal (it was raining and very humid), I THEN found out the butts were only 5.6 pounds each instead of the usuall 7.5 and I didn't want the charcoal to get too damp so I started the butts at my scheduled start time planning to hold them longer if needed while the beans cooked.  Also, doubled up on the beans because the butts were done early.  BTW, added maybe 15 coals to make sure I got through the cook time.  Might coulda gotten it done without...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":fxgd16ah]Looks good Bill! How come the beans weren't on the same time the butts were with the beans under the butts?


Well, that was the plan ~ Butts on the bottom rack and beans on the top, but after filling up the WSM with charcoal (it was raining and very humid), I THEN found out the butts were only 5.6 pounds each instead of the usuall 7.5 and I didn't want the charcoal to get too damp so I started the butts at my scheduled start time planning to hold them longer if needed while the beans cooked.  Also, doubled up on the beans because the butts were done early.  BTW, added maybe 15 coals to make sure I got through the cook time.  Might coulda gotten it done without...[/quote:fxgd16ah]

I would have thought the beans would be under the butts to get some of that good run off!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":39x3bh7p][quote="Nick Prochilo":39x3bh7p]Looks good Bill! How come the beans weren't on the same time the butts were with the beans under the butts?


Well, that was the plan ~ Butts on the bottom rack and beans on the top, but after filling up the WSM with charcoal (it was raining and very humid), I THEN found out the butts were only 5.6 pounds each instead of the usuall 7.5 and I didn't want the charcoal to get too damp so I started the butts at my scheduled start time planning to hold them longer if needed while the beans cooked.  Also, doubled up on the beans because the butts were done early.  BTW, added maybe 15 coals to make sure I got through the cook time.  Might coulda gotten it done without...[/quote:39x3bh7p]

I would have thought the beans would be under the butts to get some of that good run off![/quote:39x3bh7p]
I've done that before but it's not the healthiest cook I've done.    I was also looking for ease and with the butts started on the bottom, I could just add the beans to the top and everything would come off at the same time.


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> cleglue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Ok 30 min........................... :-k


Man, I had to dig for that one... Sorry bud..Wasn't gonna be here ~ Down at my SIL's place..


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

Like you told me Joker :!: 

Damn you really can cook =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Like you told me Joker :!:
> 
> Damn you really can cook =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


I wish!  There are several here that can but I just get lucky from time to time...


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good bro' :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2006)

LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 28, 2006)

Those beans look great.  Care to share the recipe?  Pork looks yummy as well.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Those beans look great.  Care to share the recipe?  Pork looks yummy as well.


Thanks everyone.  Absolutely, Bill.  I followed the basic recipe here and used bacon.  Used oak wood pellets but I prefer sugar maple.  Got this off of Ray Basso's board a while back..





Posted by Ray Basso on April 03, 1998 at 07:37:29:
In Reply to: BBQ Beans posted by Omaha Smoke on April 02, 1998 at 20:46:17:
I checked the Archives and the best one is missing so here is the re-post.
It was posted by Jerry Berwnager June 29, 1996.
Here's a recipe that works well with me and is enjoyed by all of my friends.

2 - 16 oz cans of beans (in Kansas City I use Bush Baked Beans)
Drain sauce out of can and discard.
3/4 cup BBQ sauce
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup chopped smoked pork or brisket (or use bacon)
2 tablespoons honey
3/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard

Serves 6

Fold together all ingredients in a large bowl. Transfer to an aluminum baking pan. Place in smoker uncovered at medium heat (225 F- 275 F.) for about 90 minutes or until heated though.

Hint: Next time you smoke a pork shoulder or brisket put some away in a freezer bag for use in your beans. I use apple wood but hickory and oak work well, you'll have to experiment with your particular cooker.
--------
Comments from Ray
I have changed the recipe a bit. I use skinned red peppers instead of 
green. I also add a tablespoon of Head Country's Rub and a tablespoon
of Horseradish.
Ray


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 28, 2006)

Looks great! Nice color.
That recipe is pretty much what I do, but no green peppers.


----------



## john pen (May 28, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I did have to wrap the legs last night around 8:30 'cause the temps had dropped to 210º but that cleared things up.




?????? Wrap the legs...??????


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3sh829lz]  I did have to wrap the legs last night around 8:30 'cause the temps had dropped to 210º but that cleared things up.




?????? Wrap the legs...??????[/quote:3sh829lz]
Ya got me ~ Tap the legs..


----------



## john pen (May 28, 2006)

Ahhh..ok..thought I was missing out on another tip....


----------



## Finney (May 28, 2006)

Looks good Bill.
Wrapping the legs threw me for a bit also.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks good Bill.
> Wrapping the legs threw me for a bit also.



Uh huh! RAP!


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly  8-[


----------

